# 7dpo- Implantation Bleeding



## Haleytivet

Ok so I am 7 dpo today! I wrote earlier saying that I was experiencing a few symptoms but very mild. All day today I had an abundance of creamy CM. having to chance my panty liner quite frequently. I ALWAYS look at the toilet paper after I use the bathroom. Have since I've been ttc. Tonight I got the faintest pink tinge on the paper. So faint that if I wouldn't have really looked I would have missed it. So me being the investigator that I am I checked my CM and CP. I'm high and soft and got a jelly like substance with pinkish discharge with a speck of red. 

I did see this exact appearance the first time I was pregnant but wound up miscarrying. Sooo I'm uber excited to test in a few days and see if this is the start to my BFP!!!

This is my first cycle of clomid, estrogen, and progesterone this month so hoping this it it for me!!!!

Anyone experience this pinkish tinge??


----------



## Haleytivet

bump


----------



## ckmijnals

I saw a bright red spot on my underwear on Tuesday night too, but I was 6 dpo! Fingers crossed for both of us! I had cramping the day before I saw this. But nothing since. Don't feel boobs yet, which is a hallmark of the 2nd week of my 2WWs!


----------



## Haleytivet

ckmijnals said:


> I saw a bright red spot on my underwear on Tuesday night too, but I was 6 dpo! Fingers crossed for both of us! I had cramping the day before I saw this. But nothing since. Don't feel boobs yet, which is a hallmark of the 2nd week of my 2WWs!

Oh great!!! I hope this is it for us!!!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Medea1978

Hi ~ So glad to read your story. I too wiped yesterday @ 7DPO and had a pinkish substance on the TP. Today again I have a very small amount. I'm trying so hard not to get excited but the last time that I had extremely light bleeding like this I was pregnant.

Dear God please let this be the month. Of course I don't dare take a test until the day AF is due. It's going to be a Looonnnggg 6 days. I have other symptoms too but there is no denying pink TP. You can't make that up!! everything else could be my mind playing tricks on me. Here are the symptoms anyways just for fun

Cramping from O til now
Headaches off and on everyday (but it's allergy season)
Waking up in the middle of the night for no reason. sitting there for an hour before falling back off to sleep
Biting OH face off last night ~ I've been such a bitch lately (not that I have to be prego to have a couple of bad days..but man, I've been going from 0 to bitch in 2 seconds flat..Yikes!!)

I gave up temping and charting a long time ago. it was so upsetting to see my temp plummet and AF arrive. I just use OPK and I used Preseed this month also.

We shall see.....


----------



## Haleytivet

AGREED!!!! Our minds can make up most of the symptoms but we can't make up pink TP :) 

Hope you get your BFP soon!!!! I plan on testing on Sunday!

Fingers crossed for all of us!!!

My symptoms to date:

5dpo - cold sores/ cramps/ pressure
6dpo - very vivid dreams
7dpo - cramps/possible implantation spotting
8dpo - nausea/cramping
9dpo - Cramping/Nausea/exhaustion/Swolen breast - yes this is singular as in just one! Woke up with it inflamed and red.... Have an appointment this afternoon....


----------



## kerryann24

Good luck to U all xx


----------



## Medea1978

Hahaha!! sorry to laugh at a time like this but the single swollen breat gave me a hliarious visual....

I'd say that we're in good shape to get that BFP this month! I've had some serious Nausea also, usually right after I eat and all night last night I just felt off, like an oil slick is in my stomach...I remember that feeling..funny how, I'm looking forward to being sick as a dog for three months..

Let me know what you find out at the DR. sounds painful


----------



## Haleytivet

Medea1978 said:


> Hahaha!! sorry to laugh at a time like this but the single swollen breat gave me a hliarious visual....
> 
> I'd say that we're in good shape to get that BFP this month! I've had some serious Nausea also, usually right after I eat and all night last night I just felt off, like an oil slick is in my stomach...I remember that feeling..funny how, I'm looking forward to being sick as a dog for three months..
> 
> Let me know what you find out at the DR. sounds painful

LOL - I did paint quite the picture didn't I???

I agree - sounds like we're right on target for the BFP! When are you testing??


----------



## Haleytivet

And yes, this is probably the only time we are EXCITED about these horrendous symptoms!!! lol


----------



## Medea1978

I'm trying to hold off until Wednesday 04/25 but we'll see what kind of mischief I get into over the weekend with all of those pretty little tests patiently waiting under the medicine cabinet. I would just much rather see AF than a BFN.

Haha! and yes is was quite the picture that you painted.


----------



## ckmijnals

All these stories are indeed very promising! I searched charts on fertility friend and every single one with implantation spotting ended up as a BFP. 10% ended iin miscarriage later on, but that's coincidental. So, I have hope to carry me over to next week! Good luck, ladies! :flower:


----------



## Medea1978

Well that's excellent news CK..GL to you also!!!. 
I NEVER bleed in between periods and if this was AF it definitely would have been full flow today, but if anything it's getting lighter....Hahah.. people at work probably think I have an upset stomach seeing as how I keep running to the bathroom every 30 minutes simply to wipe..haha.


----------



## ckmijnals

Hahaha!! Well, that's how it goes with us infertiles, huh? Good luck and I hope we become birth-month buddies! :)


----------



## aanch

I m 9DPO today .. no symptoms no implantation bleeding.. only thing i have noticed is lot of cramps since this mrng ! is that a sign ?? my first 2WW for TTC#1 so no ideas what i should be looking for... Testing on 24th.. AF due on 24th ... may be i have to wait for 2 days for implnatation ,, if not i am out this month :(


----------



## Haleytivet

I was told by my doctor that sometimes you get implantation bleeding/spotting after you find out you are pregnant. It's possible for 5 days after implantation to still have remnants of the spotting. AND only 30% of women experience implantation so don't count yourself out yet!! 

Any premenstrual symptoms can be symptoms of pregnancy!


----------



## ckmijnals

@aanch: Only 20 to 30% of women experience IB/S, so you not getting it in no way means this isn't your month. This thread will mostly attract that small percentage, so it'll seem we all get it, but that's not true. We'll know for sure next week! Good luck! I hope this is it for you, cause I don't wish this struggle on anyone! {HUGS}


----------



## lpjkp

Hi guys,

I hope you don't mind me joining in but I'm currently on CD 24 7dpo (Got a positive OPK on CD16) and feeling a little deflated...I've been having a lot more CM post ovulation than other cycles and it's been creamy (Like moisturising lotion consistency)

this morning I woke and when I wiped had a little light brown shiny discharge...I don't know what to think of it...I've put a panty liner on but it's stayed clean and is only obvious if I wipe (It's now gone very faint when I wipe but still then nonetheless)

I'm still crampy but after 6months of TTC I don't want to get my hopes up.. We Bd'd at all the right times this month but with AF 5 days away, I can't help feeling stuck between getting hopeful and thinking it's IB and getting deflated thinking it's just my hormones gearing up for AF...


----------



## Medea1978

LPJKP - We all know how you feel with convincing yourself that youre prego only to have AF show up but we trudge on month after month in an attempt to begin or expand our family. Unfortunately only time gives us the answers..arrghhhh...

I'm still spotting very light pink and I only see it when I wipe, clean panty liner. 9DPO today.
Wednesday can't come soon enough. I have alot of other symtpoms starting to compile but I'll only allow myself to believe in what I can see and at this point all I can see is pink tinged TP.


----------



## Haleytivet

I ALWAYS feel deflated at this point in my cycle. I want to be excited and get my hopes up that THIS is THE month but at the same time I've prepared myself in case it isn't!! I'm with you though!! I can explain all the nausea/cramping/etc to be signs of AF but not light pink on the TP (and as early as it was) We'll see!!! Only time will tell!! 

I'll be testing on Sunday. If it's not a BFP then I have to stop taking my progesterone and have a period!!! A part of me feels what if a positive doesn't show up this early (12dpo) and I stop the progesterone which will cause me to have a period and/or miscarriage if I'm pregnant!!! Then the other part makes me listen to my doctor and do it his way because he obviously knows more than I do!!!

AHHHH.. At least my doctor is going to bump me up to the next dose of clomid if I don't get preggo this month!

OH and as for my one swolen/red breast - I have mastitis!!!! Apparently it's uncommon but not impossible for a non-lactating/non-pregnant person to have this! Freaked me out! She said it's also a possibility that you are very early in your pregnancy and your breasts are changing!! I told her I hope it's that option!!! lol

Well fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies that this is our month!!!!!

xoxo


----------



## Medea1978

ohh, Haley ~the one swollen breast thing could be relly good news then, of course, there is always a second option of what it could be...I've been fortunate to have decent levels of progesterone. I can't imagine on top of just flat out not getting pregnant every month to have to incorporate treatments and appointments galore...

Well, here's to hoping that we caught those elusive little eggs.....


----------



## nelliewhelan

hey, I'm on CD27 of my usual 28-29 day cycle. I had some light bright pink spotting on Monday 7DPO and have had pinkish CM ever since. This is my first month TTC #1 after a few months of NTNP. 

I'm feeling weird at the moment, been feeling very sicky, crampy, back ache and sore boobs and nipples (sorry if this is TMI) I don't want to test until I definately know AF is late but i'm feeling so icky tonight!!!

I don't want to be hopeful, guess I'll find out over the next few days but boy have the last 2 weeks dragged!!!


----------



## Medea1978

nelliewhelan said:


> hey, I'm on CD27 of my usual 28-29 day cycle. I had some light bright pink spotting on Monday 7DPO and have had pinkish CM

Haha!! there is no such thing as TMI hwen TTC:winkwink:

Sounds very promising!! Keep us posted. the long wait is just about over for you.
It gets to a point where you just want to know either way...


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh Nellie!!! I would definitely test! Your symptoms sound so promising!!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## aanch

ckmijnals said:


> @aanch: Only 20 to 30% of women experience IB/S, so you not getting it in no way means this isn't your month. This thread will mostly attract that small percentage, so it'll seem we all get it, but that's not true. We'll know for sure next week! Good luck! I hope this is it for you, cause I don't wish this struggle on anyone! {HUGS}


Thanks ,, that gives a big relief. U r right guess only time will tell. We ll all come to know next week.. I am 10 DPO today no symptoms no discharge so far. So sweet for your hugs.. hoping this is the month for ALL Of US ,, Good Luck !


----------



## nelliewhelan

Early morning test is a BFN..... I'll just wait for AF now


----------



## lpjkp

7dpo yesterday and had a tiny wipe of light brown discharge, then nothing.

8dpo today and couple of tiny wipes of the lightest pink discharge, which is now barely there but crampy like my period isn't far off (Only 4 days away now).

I'm not sure what's going on and starting to feel a little deflated?


----------



## onebumpplease

Ladies, I'm in a similar position. Had pinkish CM on 8dpo, brown CM on 9dpo, nothing on 10dpo and redish brown yesterday (11dpo) and today(12dpo) woke up to having had some more redish brown during the night.

Initially I was convinced I had IB on 8&9dpo, but with more spotting yesterday and during the night, I feel that AF is surely on it's way. I am trying to remain hopeful, but have mostly convinced myself I'm out. Hope I'm wrong and hope that all the ladies with suspected IB here get that BFP as well as those without of course ;) :flower:


----------



## nelliewhelan

Af has arrived I'm out this month!


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey girls! I'm 11dpo and bfn also!! I'm also starting to feel out! Fingers crossed for all of us! Maybe we just have late little bloomers in there!!! :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh no!!! Well on to the next!! Keep positive! 

xoxo :hugs:


----------



## aanch

Grlz... I am 12DPO no major symptoms just few cramps around 9-10 DPO now they have gone.. no spotting.. Only change observed is today my temp dropped to low 97 F which was before ovulation so i am upset thinking AF is on her way on 24th.. Has anyone observed drop in temp as an implantation dip ? Did it go back to high range in 1 day ,. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Medea1978

Hey Nellie Sorry AF got you!
She got me too this weeknd! :witch: Yesterday was a bad day but I'm somehow feeling optimistic again today...on to the next month!!


----------



## ckmijnals

I'm out, ladies. AF showed this morning. :( Seems like I did ovulate on CD 14, maybe even CD 13. Oh well, on to May 4th! ;)


----------



## ckmijnals

Sorry ladies, for those who got AF. I felt so defeated...I cried. But as soon as I got on here, I felt better. :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Well it looks like we'll all be in it together then because I got a negative pregnancy test so I had to stop the Progesterone last night which means I should get my cycle sometime this week... BOOOOO to the witch!!!!

Hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## ckmijnals

So sorry to hear that! :-(


----------



## aanch

Sry to hear that the witch has taken on all of us.. mine has not yet come but tomr is the day & my temps were down again this mrng... i too felt hopeless & defeated .. but we will all again try next month !! Gud Luck to Every1 .. Hugs


----------



## lpjkp

My AF showed up yesterday morning too, but I felt kind of relieved after spotting for a few days...it just means we've all got a fresh month to give it another go!!x


----------

